# Late to return from annual leave



## aztecer (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

My workplace has just given me a letter requesting a meeting because I was late to return to work from annual leave by a few days because I was stuck over-seas as the airline had over-booked flights for days. I feel a warning will result. They also don't have the decency to meet at my normal site.

Just wondering what everyone thinks about that?

Cheers


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

aztecer said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My workplace has just given me a letter requesting a meeting because I was late to return to work from annual leave by a few days because I was stuck over-seas as the airline had over-booked flights for days. I feel a warning will result. They also don't have the decency to meet at my normal site.
> 
> ...


Did you call/email/skype/sms them to advise you were going to be delayed.......?

No mention of that in your post........

You don't seem to care too much about your work....just you....but I hope the interview went well and you kept your job.


----------

